# CA Finish In 35 Degrees!



## JBCustomPens (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I wanted some feedback on my CA finish. Keep in mind it is in the 30's where I live this time of year. I finished this one yesterday.


----------



## leehljp (Dec 6, 2009)

CA finish in 35°. It can be done but it is a pain. CA works best as a finish above 60°. Above 70 is better. 

It is hard for my eyes to tell the degree or depth of finish. Was that scanned on a scanner?


----------



## hunter-27 (Dec 6, 2009)

my experience is ca and 35 degrees do not play well together.


----------



## el_d (Dec 6, 2009)

I did a CA finish yesterday outside on my porch (about 40deg. and very humid)for a friends order. It was a pain but it can come out nice. 
 I really cant see the shine on your picture, looks smooth........


----------



## JBCustomPens (Dec 6, 2009)

It's hard to see on the pic. The shine is there though. I wish it was warm again.:biggrin: I think the depth doesn't show up well because it is a darker wood. It is Mexican Ipe. Thanks for the comments! More are welcome.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 6, 2009)

I tried it this morning. Instead of the CA setting up in 5 or 10 seconds like
it did yesterday, today it took about 15 minutes. (they don't turn the heat on
on Sundays)  It wasn't fun..


----------



## wb7whi (Dec 6, 2009)

I keep the CA in the house until I am ready to use it. I have a large flexible light on top of my lathe and after the application I lower the light down so it keeps the blank warm.

It be cold up here!


----------



## RussFairfield (Dec 7, 2009)

Wayne, you can cheat the temperature by using a warm finish on warm wood, even though the room is cold.

You have discovered a way to get better penetration and eliminate bubbles, if they are a problem. As the warm wood cools, the air inside the wood contracts and sucks the finish deeper into the wood for better penetration


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 7, 2009)

35 degrees - child's play!  Try doing it when it's below zero in your shop - now that's skill!


----------



## dustmaker (Dec 8, 2009)

I did one this weekend at about 40* F.  Not really a big deal, it just took a little longer to cure between coats.  
Russ, I appreciate that tip.  I will give it a try.


----------



## snowman56 (Dec 8, 2009)

Has anyone considered warming the ca? I use hand warmer's taped around the bottle.


----------



## HSTurning (Dec 8, 2009)

A small cup of warm water can help also.


----------



## nate peel (Dec 10, 2009)

This may seem obvious but I have a small space heater that blows directly on my lathe setup and where I store my bottles of CA and BLO.  I have had no problems with the latest cold spell here in TX.


----------



## Pen_Turner (Dec 10, 2009)

nate peel said:


> This may seem obvious but I have a small space heater that blows directly on my lathe setup and where I store my bottles of CA and BLO. I have had no problems with the latest cold spell here in TX.


    Yeah I bought a pretty good sized (not the little rinky one) space heater and have it elevated on something safe. It warms a 10 foot area pretty nicely so the wood or the CA don't suffer from the freezing temps


----------



## jkeithrussell (Dec 10, 2009)

If you put accelerator on the wood and then put the CA on top of the accelerator, it cures instantly without regard to the temperature.  The rosewood pen that I posted yesterday was finished with CA in an unfinished garage in about 45-degree damp weather in Houston.


----------



## dustmaker (Dec 10, 2009)

jkeithrussell said:


> If you put accelerator on the wood and then put the CA on top of the accelerator, it cures instantly without regard to the temperature.  The rosewood pen that I posted yesterday was finished with CA in an unfinished garage in about 45-degree damp weather in Houston.


 
That is a good point and you beat me to the punch.  I did a pen last weekend at 40*F and had no problems...used accelerant every other coat with thin CA.  My wife asked me to make a BOW pen for her dads care giver and I thought, what the hay?  I was out of accelerant and it took forever to cure.  I guess I was spoiled and didn't know it.  I need to get some more...I use the NCF spray can from Woodcraft.  Or maybe I'll try the space heater, now where in this mess did I put it?...


----------



## intillzah (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm glad that my shop is heated, but I'm not looking forward to seeing the gas usage on the next bill.  Thank god for level pay from the gas company..


----------

